# [SOLVED] Free Hide Folder Password Recovery



## drsnsuresh

I am using Free Hide Folder for a long time in my Home PC and Laptop. I forgot the password once in laptop and I couldn’t able to access the programme. Even i uninstall the programme and reinstall it. it asks thepassword to continue it. Please help me to completely remove the programme. Is there anyway to remove it without formatting the OS because I don’t know to format it.
Urgent and let somebody help me please


----------



## tetonbob

*Re: Free Hide Folder Password Recovery*

Hello,

Please see the solutions offered in previous threads about this issue

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/problem-with-free-hide-folder-271543.html#post1602408

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...emoved-folder-restoreable-somehow-235013.html

Please contact the software authors

Contact details for Cleanersoft: ACleaner Support


----------



## drsnsuresh

*Re: Free Hide Folder Password Recovery*



tetonbob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please see the solutions offered in previous threads about this issue
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/problem-with-free-hide-folder-271543.html#post1602408
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...emoved-folder-restoreable-somehow-235013.html
> 
> Please contact the software authors
> 
> Contact details for Cleanersoft: ACleaner Support


 Just send a mail to [email protected] they will send you a password recovery tool. just install it and run the exe file and click the GET button in program. it will show you the code of your password, just send the code to the same mail again. with in a day you will get your password through mail promptly.


----------



## tetonbob

Exactly. :thumb:

I've marked this thread as solved.


----------



## akela1111

I am using Free Hide Folder for a long time in my Home PC and Laptop. I forgot the password once in laptop and I wasn’t able to access the program. please help me how to reset the password of Free Hide Folder as soon as possible.


----------



## koala

Hi akela1111, welcome to TSF

See the reply above from drsnsuresh:


drsnsuresh said:


> Just send a mail to [email protected] they will send you a password recovery tool.


----------

